# The Begining



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my track in a friends garage..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Keep it going Hman....*

We are a very "visual" bunch so make wit da pictures at will. You'll get no complaints whatsoever... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice avalanche! Looks straight out of ice road truckers. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep 'em coming Johnny!!! It'll get together!!:thumbsup:


----------

